# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages German  deswegen, deshalb, darum

## Vincent Tailors

Guten Abend  :: 
Ich beginne erst die Sprache zu lernen (vor acht Tagen begann ich), deswegen mache ich noch sehr viele Fehler. Aber ich setzte meine Letztes daran, so ich... 
Darn, I'm too slow at the moment at composing German sentences :P I just wanted to ask, are 
"deswegen", "deshalb", "darum" totally equal in meaning or there're some differences? Lingvo won't help. O_o 
Thanks for attention...

----------


## Оля

> are "deswegen", "deshalb", "darum" totally equal

 Nein  :P

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Erlaeutere die Problem, bitte  ::

----------


## Оля

> Erlaeutere die Problem, bitte

 тут просто нельзя писать по-русски, а по-английски я не умею   ::

----------


## Оля

> Erlaeutere das Problem

----------


## Vincent Tailors

[quote=Оля] 

> Erlaeutere das Problem

 [/quote:imzjcqkk] 
Ах, да... род забыл  ::    

> тут просто нельзя писать по-русски, а по-английски я не умею

 По-немецки пиши.

----------


## Оля

Ну ладно, по-русски, наверное, все-таки можно  ::  
1) darum! - потому! (и еще много значений, но с другим смыслом)
2) deshalb - поэтому, потому что
3) deswegen - вот почему, поэтому, из-за этого, вследствие этого (это как бы объяснение причины) 
P.S. На форуме много знатоков немецкого, они, когда придут, объяснят лучше, чем я.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Спасиб )

----------


## Оля

> Dаnke )

  :P

----------


## BikeDude

Nicht schlecht, Vincent, fuer jemanden, der die Sprache vor 8 Tagen zu lernen angefangen hat  :: 
Daumen hoch!

----------


## Rtyom

> Guten Abend 
> Ich beginne erst die Sprache zu lernen (vor acht Tagen begann ich), deswegen mache ich noch sehr viele Fehler. Aber ich setzte meine Letztes daran, so ich...

 Sehr gut fuer den Anfaenger! Ich kongratuliere dich, Winsent!   ::

----------


## kt_81

Ничего, если поправлю?  ::    

> Sehr gut fuer einen Anfaenger! Ich gratuliere dir, Winsent!

 "Kongratulieren" gibt es nicht, das Verb hei

----------


## Rtyom

Чё-то у меня инглиш наслаиваться стал на дойч...   ::   Вот что значит не практкиовать совсем... Всё, больше писать не буду, пока не повторю пройденное.   ::   ::

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Thank you all, especially kt_81! Prrrrrecious!!!

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Ich soll auf Deutsch sprechen, Ich denke...
Danke vielmals :P
Ich schaetzte wirklich ihre Hilfe :P 
P.S. kt_81, "so ich" war ein unvollendeter Satzteil. :P
P.P.S. Ist mein Aufenthaltsort korrekt?
Ich wollte "Beneath a steel sky" sagen. Oder soll ich besser "Firmament" hier benutzen?

----------


## kt_81

> Ich sollte Deutsch sprechen, denke ich...

 "auf Deutsch" + "sprechen" не подходят друг к другу 
- sprechen/reden -> "Deutsch"
- (etwas) sagen/singen/schreiben/erz

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Das ist sehr nett von dir, kt_81, danke vielmals.   ::

----------

